# Any commercial grows running vertically?



## MidnightTrain (Sep 24, 2022)

Let's see some pics of some larger commercial vertical setups!?


----------



## oldschoolhIppy (Sep 26, 2022)

I have seen an illegagal verticle grow in oregon. I did not like how much dirt got on the buds. Harvest was a mess


----------



## Sauron (Sep 26, 2022)

MidnightTrain said:


> Let's see some pics of some larger commercial vertical setups!?






Before he moved this guy ran a very good 2 tier system. I ran a system very close to his for awhile too and still run a SOG in my personal grow.


----------



## madvillian420 (Sep 27, 2022)

ive seen a handful on instagram, theyre definitely out there


----------



## MidnightTrain (Sep 28, 2022)

Sauron said:


> Before he moved this guy ran a very good 2 tier system. I ran a system very close to his for awhile too and still run a SOG in my personal grow.


Very nice!


----------



## Sauron (Sep 28, 2022)

MidnightTrain said:


> Very nice!


You can fit 100 plants in 2gal pots on a 4x8 pallet rack... get a clone...2 week rooting..2 week veg...8 week flower...turn the rack every 3 months. With co2 you can pull 1oz per plant using organics...it works out to about $3,000 per shelve per month. Each shelf has about a $5k start up cost and cost about $200 a month to operate.


----------



## klx (Oct 1, 2022)

Sauron said:


> You can fit 100 plants in 2gal pots on a 4x8 pallet rack... get a clone...2 week rooting..2 week veg...8 week flower...turn the rack every 3 months. With co2 you can pull 1oz per plant using organics...it works out to about $3,000 per shelve per month. Each shelf has about a $5k start up cost and cost about $200 a month to operate.


And these 100 perfect cuttings come from where, imagination land? 

Let's imagine for a second that what you say is true, (I would love to see how 100 x 2 gallon pots fit in a 4x8 but I digress) you still need a whole 'nother setup to keep the mums and root the cuts and it all has to be done on schedule, that includes when to cut back the mums, when to take the cuts, how long they take to root, this all involves environmental management etc. And what about hiccups, have you incorporated them into your meticulously thought out business plan?

Using organics no less lol.

Fuck me dead.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 1, 2022)

klx said:


> And these 100 perfect cuttings come from where, imagination land?
> 
> Let's imagine for a second that what you say is true, (I would love to see how 100 x 2 gallon pots fit in a 4x8 but I digress) you still need a whole 'nother setup to keep the mums and root the cuts and it all has to be done on schedule, that includes when to cut back the mums, when to take the cuts, how long they take to root, this all involves environmental management etc. And what about hiccups, have you incorporated them into your meticulously thought out business plan?
> 
> ...


I believe the crusty sock is no longer a member


----------



## Sauron (Oct 1, 2022)

klx said:


> And these 100 perfect cuttings come from where, imagination land?
> 
> Let's imagine for a second that what you say is true, (I would love to see how 100 x 2 gallon pots fit in a 4x8 but I digress) you still need a whole 'nother setup to keep the mums and root the cuts and it all has to be done on schedule, that includes when to cut back the mums, when to take the cuts, how long they take to root, this all involves environmental management etc. And what about hiccups, have you incorporated them into your meticulously thought out business plan?
> 
> ...


Did you watch the vid?? 4x8 pallet rack...50 per shelf..two shelves= 100 2 gals on botanicare trays. This is simple math, cuttings come from moms of course...100 cuts is small time and very easy..and of course it has to be done to a schedule. The only intelligent thought you had was about the organics side...but this is what pro growers mean when we say it takes a few grows to "dial it in."


----------



## Sauron (Oct 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I believe the crusty sock is no longer a member


Looks like mama was wrong again.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 1, 2022)

Sauron said:


> Did you watch the vid?? 4x8 pallet rack...50 per shelf..two shelves= 100 2 gals on botanicare trays. This is simple math, cuttings come from moms of course...100 cuts is small time and very easy..and of course it has to be done to a schedule. The only intelligent thought you had was about the organics side...but this is what pro growers mean when we say it takes a few grows to "dial it in."


Can we see yours?


----------



## Sauron (Oct 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Can we see yours?


That's a pretty weird thing to ask...what do you want to see exactly? I don't have a 2 teir grow if that's what your asking..I've only worked them, and I don't work for that company anymore.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 1, 2022)

Sauron said:


> Before he moved this guy ran a very good 2 tier system. I ran a system very close to his for awhile too and still run a SOG in my personal grow.


Can we seeeee it please


----------



## Sauron (Oct 1, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Can we seeeee it please


What would that prove..I can literally get 1,000 of pics online...but if you pay tribute, I could be convinced.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 1, 2022)

Sauron said:


> What would that prove..I can literally get 1,000 of pics online...but if you pay tribute, I could be convinced.


How large is your personal SOG?


----------



## klx (Oct 1, 2022)

Sauron said:


> Did you watch the vid?? 4x8 pallet rack...50 per shelf..two shelves= 100 2 gals on botanicare trays. This is simple math, cuttings come from moms of course...100 cuts is small time and very easy..and of course it has to be done to a schedule. The only intelligent thought you had was about the organics side...but this is what pro growers mean when we say it takes a few grows to "dial it in."


The point was you left all that out of your stupid post where you pretended you are a master grower and everything is so easy. But I am glad you have taken my post onboard and I have helped you out. I am here to serve.


----------



## Sauron (Oct 1, 2022)

klx said:


> The point was you left all that out of your stupid post where you pretended you are a master grower and everything is so easy. But I am glad you have taken my post onboard and I have helped you out. I am here to serve.


Oh that was your point..way to play off your stupidity of thinkning I was talking about a grow tent..no one will ever know...Please help me out and tell me how many pints per day of dehu I need to run 20 of these pallet racks in a 1500 sqft space in flower since your offering help... There are lots of other variables but I'm sure someone with your talents can give me a rough guess with the info I have provided in all my posts. By the way, that's 2,000 plants


----------



## Sauron (Oct 1, 2022)

klx said:


> And these 100 perfect cuttings come from where, imagination land?


I will treasure this post for a long time...we have had good laughs.


----------



## klx (Oct 1, 2022)

Sauron said:


> Oh that was your point..way to play off your stupidity of thinkning I was talking about a grow tent..no one will ever know...Please help me out and tell me how many pints per day of dehu I need to run 20 of these pallet racks in a 1500 sqft space in flower since your offering help... There are lots of other variables but I'm sure someone with your talents can give me a rough guess with the info I have provided in all my posts. By the way, that's 2,000 plants


It's so quaint how you guys still use pints.


----------



## klx (Oct 1, 2022)

Sauron said:


> I will treasure this post for a long time...we have had good laughs.


Nice to see you treasure good advice. I wont ever think of you again once I have imparted my infinite wisdom upon thee.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 2, 2022)

This back and forth is pretty funny 
What would @klx know about soggin clones in trays


----------



## Sauron (Oct 2, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> This back and forth is pretty funny
> What would @klx know about soggin clones in trays


I was hoping to find someone with skill but instead I found dumb and dumber...that's the way these pot forums are though....


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 2, 2022)

Sauron said:


> I was hoping to find someone with skill but instead I found dumb and dumber...that's the way these pot forums are though....


You couldnt be more wrong. 
Good luck with whatever you're trying to prove here


----------



## Sauron (Oct 2, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> You couldnt be more wrong.
> Good luck with whatever you're trying to prove here


If you really think those two have something to teach I will need need some luck here.


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 2, 2022)

Sauron said:


> If you really think those two have something to teach I will need need some luck here.


If given the choice. I would choose to take advice from people with years of documented grows, versus an individual posting other folks youtube grows.


----------



## bk78 (Oct 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> How large is your personal SOG?


Bump


----------



## GrodanLightfoot (Oct 2, 2022)

A nasty facility in Az. Their bud tastes disgusting. More of that "kinda smells like kush, fake kush, and tastes like fucking home remedy pesticides" weed. 







I wouldn't grow like this just because of the association with trash-growing Chads. I even gave up organics when Buildasoil started a youtube channel. Pretty soon I'll have to stop growing all together and go back to huffing gas. Chadponics, Chadganics, Chadacides. I want zero association with them.


----------



## OneHitDone (Oct 2, 2022)

GrodanLightfoot said:


> A nasty facility in Az. Their bud tastes disgusting. More of that "kinda smells like kush, fake kush, and tastes like fucking home remedy pesticides" weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do EnlightenFoot us what your current grow method is


----------



## klx (Oct 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Bump


I think it exists in his imagination-land with his clone room, mum room, veg room and girlfriend.


----------



## klx (Oct 2, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> This back and forth is pretty funny
> What would @klx know about soggin clones in trays


How's things @Boatguy hope you doing well mate


----------



## Boatguy (Oct 2, 2022)

klx said:


> How's things @Boatguy hope you doing well mate


I am well. 
Glad to see you are still about.


----------

